# Tools/methods for conditioning



## KennethKu (Aug 17, 2002)

Besides working the heavy bag and doing knuckle pushup, what other methods/ tools do you use to condition your hands?


----------



## Chiduce (Aug 17, 2002)

Try, wrist push-ups, tiger claw push-ups, eagle claw push-ups, wrist clawing rotations, standing & moving hard qi gong exercises! Blocking and punching with light weights, 50-150 reps at time for each arm.
 Sincerely, In Humility;
 Chiduce!


----------



## chufeng (Aug 17, 2002)

Makiwara and Rice Pounding...

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 18, 2002)

I use a canvas bag filled with pit gravels.


----------



## fissure (Aug 18, 2002)

You gotta biuld your self a makiwara!
Start slow, pay attention to the blisters that you will probably get at first.make sure you either drain them or hold off training until they heal ( I drained mine- healing takes to long!), if not they will tear and then you have to deal with open wounds on your knuckles.:EG:


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 18, 2002)

:asian: 

Thankyou for your input  

However, I do not think it is necessary to break skin. A canvas bag of pit gravels works quite well as both a conditioning and strength developing tool.  IT does harden the skin surface of your knuckles without creating bristles. That is just a side effect, as the real goal is to strengthen the joints of you arms and wrists, as well as your knuckles.

A heavy bag will offer the same training result. But a canvas bag of pit gravels is 10X harder to punch at than a heavy bag.

I am interested in finding out how many of us put heavy emphasis on this type of conditioning  

However, everyone's advice on training is gratefully received.

:asian:


----------



## fissure (Aug 18, 2002)

> A canvas bag of pit gravels works quite well as both a conditioning and strength developing tool. IT does harden the skin surface of your knuckles without creating bristles. That is just a side effect, as the real goal is to strengthen the joints of you arms and wrists, as well as your knuckles.


Yeah, I know.


> I am interested in finding out how many of us put heavy emphasis on this type of conditioning


Sorry, I took your first post:





> Besides working the heavy bag and doing knuckle pushup, what other methods/ tools do you use to condition your hands?


 to be a question about other methods of hand conditioning.I guess I missunderstood.


----------



## KennethKu (Aug 18, 2002)

No apology necessary as all training methods recommended are deeply appreciated.


----------

